# Sheriff Joe



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/world-policy/article/2016/08/08/phoenix-sheriff-builds-election


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Too much money in politics will be the end of us all...

The more money that's spent, the more polarized and extreme the positions of the candidates become.

Why we have the current mess we have.

Later! OL J R


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Go Joe!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Too much money in politics will be the end of us all...
> 
> The more money that's spent, the more polarized and extreme the positions of the candidates become.
> 
> ...


I wonder how much that sleazeball sanders is sittin on in his war chest.....money has a way of corrupting those who are easily (and some that are not so easily) corruptable, especially when you didn't EARN IT!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> I wonder how much that sleazeball sanders is sittin on in his war chest.....money has a way of corrupting those who are easily (and some that are not so easily) corruptable, especially when you didn't EARN IT!!!


http://insider.foxnews.com/2016/08/09/report-bernie-sanders-just-bought-third-home-600k-lake-house


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thieves.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Every last one of them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I can tell you who they are afraid of.......


----------

